# My favorite DP songs!



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I know some of the songs, like kid cudi, is specifically about depression/DP. It's easy to see when listening to the lyrics. Anywho, these are some of the songs that i like to listen to for theraputic effects. I'll list some of my favorite lines along with the songs.

Please share some of your own songs that give DP theraputic effects 

Kid Cudi - Swim in the Pool. *"You can try and numb the pain, but it will never go awaaaay"*

Kid cudi - Confused "I might go losing it and drive off of a cliff Fall in the void And if I blow my brains out all over the scene That's madness curing sadness"






Kid Cudi - trapped in my mind *"Now it's a gift and a curse since my birth I'm in a prison"*






Frank Ocean - Novacane* "I can't feel a thing, i can't feel her, novacane for the pain"*






Kendrick Lamar - Hiiipower (A song about being opressed. Relates to my unfair fight of being "opressed" by DP.) *"Frightning, so fucking frightning, enough to drive a man insane, a woman insane"*






Kid Cudi - Dr.Pill. The whole goddamn song just describes DP 100% accurate. Goddamn. The melody might not be pleasent but just look at the lyrics...


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This one Radiohead song in particularly reminds me way too much of DP/DR. It often makes me wonder if Thom Yorke has depersonalization, and considering the many other lyrics in his songs, I don't think I would be all that surprised if he were to reveal that he has it or a similar condition.






Obligatory AMSP song, as well.






Some NIN songs I feel represent DP/DR pretty well:





















I know I have many more songs that remind me a lot of DP/DR, but I can't think of them right now. When I remember, I'll post here again.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yeah. very comfortable


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Dare i say. I am comfortable numb? -.-


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This is a good one too.


----------



## Mipmunk (Oct 28, 2004)

Vinnie Paz - Is Happiness Just a Word is about DP, as he has DP. Even the DP books are in the video!!






above is the link to the video. x


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

cl1max said:


> RIP.


Should've posted the music video, as it's nice visuals for describing DP ^^


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

2:41


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

1:10


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wowwww... I haven't listened to linkin park since middle school but the crawling song really gave me chills - he really nails how I sometimes feel with dp... so sorry we lost him... I hope he is resting in peace


----------



## Vegan (Jul 31, 2017)

This Nine Inch Nails 'Dear World...' song really sounds to me like it's about dp/dr. Here's some of the lyrics:

I'm locked inside here
I have to stay
With people who aren't here
All the way
Pictures and faces
On display
Of people who aren't here
All the way


----------



## Existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

If you enjoy Kid Cudi, you're going to love this one. Works perfectly when thinking of DP as well.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This is a good one, too. Reminds me a lot of how I got DP/DR.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Bump.

Aaaaaand another. Thanks, Rick and Morty!


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Just found this. Also reminds me of how I got DPDR.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm sorry but I could never understand why some people would choose depressing songs to make them feel better.

The first part of the song was enough for me to stop the song.

I think it has to do with how we oercieve emotion or rather how we are taught to deal with them. Granted, I'm nowhere near perfect in assessing my emotions, probably one of the reasons DP developed for me, but listening to songs like these aren't uplifting.

I don't mean to come across as insensitive. I like Kid Cudi but even before I had do, I never really liked sons that are depressing.

Music evokes emotions, I don't want to evokes more depression and sadness.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

willbarwa said:


> I'm sorry but I could never understand why some people would choose depressing songs to make them feel better.
> 
> The first part of the song was enough for me to stop the song.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean. before i got dp i use to listen to hella sad music and i was already depressed n stressed/anxious i think it made me more depressed which just fed into me getting dp


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

willbarwa said:


> I'm sorry but I could never understand why some people would choose depressing songs to make them feel better.
> 
> The first part of the song was enough for me to stop the song.
> 
> ...


I think there is a line to draw.

I agree with you that such songs can be '''depressing''', and for me quite triggering and bring a whole lot of unpleasant feelings that I want to avoid at all costs.

But it depends on where you're at, right at this moment. A lot of times these songs bring such comfort; it connects me to my reality, makes awareness of what I am suffering from, that I am looking at it, aware of it, more than being swallowed in it. Some other times, it simply reminds me I'm not alone. Especially when I find myself in such alienating situations that can bring someone with DP down.

Truth is, yes, other times it can put you in a dark loop that is fucking awful.

It's not the songs though. They're a gift from some god.


----------

